# new purchase



## celiamakeup (Mar 25, 2016)

ordered the eyecing fatigue-fighting eye cream 18ml today from 

https://www.pricedropdonkey.com/cheap-health-beauty/cosmetics-make-up-and-skincare-deals

it has 66% off atm which is a bonus, making it £25.89 can not wait for it to arrive and give it a go, will post a review when ive tried it.


----------

